# just got out of hosital



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no but i had to do an ER shift once as an intern sort of and i remember i had to help lift up this old dude out of a bed that he had just blood-shat... it looked like black satan-vomit and smelled even worse... hope you get better soon - no surgery then?

one time i overshot to flat and broke my tailbone and it swelled up so much above my asscrack that the skin split from the swelling and i had like and extra two inches of crack for a little while.

i've definitely tacoed some rails before tho... fuck that shit. i suck at jibbing and im fucking done with it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Were you wearing any kind of armour? This isn't being judgemental, just want to get an idea of how much damage you might still get if armoured up.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Is there effective body armor out there for internal damage like that in the abdomen? This is a serious question, since I've never seen anything like that for snowboarding.

Edit: Shit just Googled it, apparently there is. I wonder how helpful that would be though in that type of fall.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

These slam posts always make me wonder what the hell I've gotten myself into. :blink:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> These slam posts always make me wonder what the hell I've gotten myself into. :blink:


Hah I'm not too worried about it because you won't be seeing my ass on any rails anytime soon bro.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah well I've got 2 surgeries , 1 pending surgery and a broken back under my belt and I've never hit a rail either :dizzy:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> Yeah well I've got 2 surgeries , 1 pending surgery and a broken back under my belt and I've never hit a rail either :dizzy:


Touche'. Tou-che'.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Yeah well I've got 2 surgeries , 1 pending surgery and a broken back under my belt and I've never hit a rail either :dizzy:


My emoticon quotient has risen since Chomps disappeared. hah


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

That much damage ? What do you do M


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

trapper said:


> Is there effective body armor out there for internal damage like that in the abdomen? This is a serious question, since I've never seen anything like that for snowboarding.
> 
> Edit: Shit just Googled it, apparently there is. I wonder how helpful that would be though in that type of fall.


Hm, he didn't actually say if it was a taco or cab taco. Hey, OP, did you land face down or face up?


----------



## Bigbuckhunter (Feb 3, 2013)

yeah I wasn't wearing any protective gear but I dunno how much it would help. it was a don't flat down flat down flat down hand rail and I clipped the first down and sent it to the first flat on my abdomen. almost knocked me out. and sorry to hear about all your surgeries man! ive only had two myself. right wrist and left hand. I lucked out and avoided the O.R. this time :yahoo:


----------



## Bigbuckhunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Hm, he didn't actually say if it was a taco or cab taco. Hey, OP, did you land face down or face up?


face down my dude:thumbsdown:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

You got a shit bag now, if you didnt you lucked out but I kno for a fact you got a caphitor them bitches suck.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> My emoticon quotient has risen since Chomps disappeared. hah


Yeah I noticed Timmytard has been taking the reins on emoticons too!?! :dunno:

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: :bowdown::bowdown:  :laugh:


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Holy crap, I don't even think my worthless Uni insurance even covers damage like that :blink: OP, I'm glad you survived! 

I don't want to quit, but I don't want to die. No park for me, I reckon... and I really should stop reading this section of the forum.


----------



## Bigbuckhunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Ya know as much as it sucked, it's what I love doing and getting hurts a part of it . With 12 more inches in the forecast for the the easy I'm ready to get back out there this weekend and get the rest of my shots. Might stay away from the kink railed though haha. Gotta take the bad with the good!


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

gmore10 said:


> You got a shit bag now, if you didnt you lucked out but I kno for a fact you got a caphitor them bitches suck.


they are horrible...


----------

